# Why do egg beaters always seem to come assemled Left handed?



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Just wondering why most egg beater reals come assembled left handed ? I thought that most people would be right handed therefor beat with thier right hand :lol: :lol: 
And what happens with the drum reels they seem to be all right handed ! Just always wondered why! Can you change them or get them for left handed people ?

Cheers

Justin


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

I wish i could spell! :twisted:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ideally winding with your left hand is best i still haven't got my head or hand around it yet...err...you know what i mean...the winding with the left hand...  :lol:


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

PAINKILLER said:


> I thought that most people would be right handed therefor beat with thier right hand :lol: :lol:


If you use your left, it feels like someone else is doing it. ;-)

Maybe that's why I do it. :shock:


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

The theory is that the right hand becomes an extension of the Rod and allows better placement and control while fighting a fish.
Must admit I've struggled to do this but friends that have swear by it


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

PAINKILLER said:


> Just wondering why most egg beater reals come assembled left handed ? I thought that most people would be right handed therefor beat with thier right hand :lol: :lol:
> And what happens with the drum reels they seem to be all right handed ! Just always wondered why! Can you change them or get them for left handed people ?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I don't think I've ever had a spin reel come out of the box set up for left hand wind.
I have enough trouble with my right hand falling off the handle of the reel when I get a strike, my left hand is so uncoordinated it's not funny (well, not to me any way), but it's plenty strong so it gets the job that requires strength not agility.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

I love that eggbeaters usualy come left handed.
I'm right handed and much prefer my strong arm/hand on the fishing rod rather then the reel.
If I had to cast sp's with my left arm, I wouldn't last an hour.
I have trouble with my surf rods and right handed overhead reels. Once my left arm gets tired doing the hauling in a decent fight (usually very quickly with a 13' rod a 7500 abu and a big ray on the other end) I end up using my stronger right arm to do both the hauling and reeling which equals a lot of hand swapping/movement.
I've have seen a few left handed overheads around


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

There's a scary thought.

Sitting here at the keyboard, trying to visualise, just which hand I use to wind the reel, and heres the worry. I dont remember, I will have to go downstairs and look at my rods and reels. I am right handed, and I think I wind with my right hand :?

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been ordering mine in pairs, left and right handed, dependant on what side of the kayak I will use them on. I find the only difference between lefties and righties is that there are a few screws missing with most lefties.....


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

I use to wind with my right hand. 
For some reason I changed over to left hand and it feels so much better.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

The Symetre I bought today was set up right handed straight from the box.
I think its a really oldurban legens and april fools joke getting people to change winding hands just to get a laugh about how uncoordinated your fishing partner can be, then some bozo added a bit of half convincing trivia about control to the story and bingo....full blown urban myth.
I have spent nearly all of my life catching some incredible fish and countless good fish and i am right handed and wind right handed and have never felt the need for more rod control than my left hand provides. The old adage about casting accuracy with your dominant handis better might be true, but you know what, I have never lost a fish or missed a fish when the strike is during that nanosecond of transfer from right to left hand for the rod.
A complete pile of shyte.


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

i am left handed and i fish as a left handed fisherman, that is with the rod in the left hand and reel with the right. the advantage is that i cast with my left hand and no need to swap hands after casting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

speaking to Holgi he say it's an aussie thing, like one piece rods. I'm going to try equipping my yak with very similar outfits on my Rainbow Beach holiday next week and give a verdict. I see the benefit of always having the strong arm doing the muscle work. I cast with my right normally, and switch the rod to my left hand to wind. Seems crap for efficiency, let's see how it goes for co-ordination!


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

The REAL reason that eggbeaters come with the handle on the left hand side is that the rudder control on a Hobie Kayak is also on the left hand side.
The reel manufacturer's know that most of their customers will have Hobie's and don't want them to waste any time in setting up their reels. :twisted:


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Funny thing is I am left handed but real in with my right hand, my son who is a right handed person reels in with his right hand too.. :? my wife the '''flathead and big bream magnet'' the cow who makes me feel like such a looser when fishing [ I refuse to take her these days  can't wait to get a single seater yak lol] reels in with her right hand too [shes right handed]


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

It's only natural that you would use your more dominant arm to do most of the work!

I think if you baitfish, then it really doesn't matter too much, but when it comes to lure casting all becomes different.

You wanna cast very accurately to place your lure/sp in the strikezone, so you use your dominant arm to cast, weak arm to turn the handle.
Keep in mind, many fish will grab the lure on the drop, so you need to get the bailarm over and be ready to strike quickly, not wasting time changing arms, so the rod stays in the dominant arm, weak arm turns the handle.
Using the rod to work the lure will be easier with your dominant arm.
Likewise, you'll want the rod in your dominant/stronger arm to fight or direct the fish, weak arm turns the handle and holds the net.

I resisted change for many years until I took up lure fishing in a serious way. The change was strange to start with, but after a coupla hours all seemed natural and I wouldn't consider going back now.

Overhead reels do give an option of left or right wind!

There are no right or wrongs in this game though! so you do what suits you best, regardless of how others tell you to do it. If you're catching fish it's working for you!


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I wind with my right hand. My left arm doesn't pump the rod if there's a lot of weight on the end, it just supports it in position while my back bends back and forth whilst my massively cut abdominals and lower back do all the work :lol:

I've seen on some commercial shows, even fishing hosts who are supposed to be experienced fishermen , winding with their left hand (Ipresume they are right handed) and I watch the lack of apparent coordination, especially with a larger overhead trying to wind against a bit of resistance, in controlling it from swaying sideways while winding.

I always thought this was an eastern states thing vs the rest, but judging from the responses its obviously not.

Big D


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is one for you...

I'm right handed. I wind with my left hand.
In cricket I bowl right handed but bat left handed.
In Golf I play right handed (not well).

Maybe thats why I found the changeover to winding left handed so easy? I find it the most comfortable way to do it now even though I used my right hand to wind for years.

Who knows!

I find when fishing with plastics that my strongest hand gives me the best control over working the jig.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

EGADS MAN! I think perhaps those who are ambidextrous may have the "upper hand"?


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

actually they come assembled right handed its just that you are using them left handed


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Most of my reels don't come assembled, but I put the handle on the left, where it belongs for a right hander ;-) .

Van Staals (threadlines) come in either left or right handed versions (ie you can't swap them over). I won't be buying one though, even a lefty.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

FishinRod said:


> The REAL reason that eggbeaters come with the handle on the left hand side is that the rudder control on a Hobie Kayak is also on the left hand side.
> The reel manufacturer's know that most of their customers will have Hobie's and don't want them to waste any time in setting up their reels. :twisted:


Thats the sole reason I changed when I purchased my Revo, and now use it all the time.

It actually feels a bit awkward using my overhead now days.

Rex Hunt brought this matter up many years ago (not the Hobie bit) and covered the advantages of left hand winding.

Maybe the more expensive reels come packaged right handed at an extra cost .... someone has to swap all the handles over in the factory because designer might have been left handed :lol: :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

occy said:


> Rubbish, all rubbish the lot of it. Where do most fishing reels come from? China right? And everyone knows all Chinese are left handed right? So what's the mystery? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nice one Occy!
My two cents...back in the Old Dart, every reel you see in the shops is set up with the handle on the left. Its commonly accepted over there, that if you are a left handed person, the handle will go on the right side.
Over here, (and slightly contrary to the title of this thread) most reels seem to be set up on the right, and you see a lot of anglers using them on the right - although there seem to be a lot of anglers changing their ways and fishing with the handle on the left.
There's no right or wrong, but you can certainly state the advantages of left handed winding.
Overall strength of right arm - mmmm, we're not arm wrestling Arnie in general when flicking for bream, but there is a 'stamina' and control issue as mentioned earlier.
I personally see the main advantage as being 'fluid casting' - ie casting with the hand your holding the rod with all day - it cuts out the swapping the rod from right to left hand.
Anyway, its horses for courses, but I have spoken to a couple of the Bream Pro's in the past, and many of them started fishing 'on the right', but have made the switch to the left - so I guess there is something in it.
(Stella's only come leftie too as standard - you gotta buy another handle if you want to go right)
Cheers,
smeg


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Closet lefties :lol:


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I am right handed and used to wind right handed but now I wind left handed and I prefer it. The stupid feeling goes away after a few days of practice.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

But we are SOUTH of the equator......go figure.

Jack.


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

My old man is right handed but has always fished with the handle on the left(the right way :lol: ) - hence i've always fished with the handle on the left and my kids all fish... with the handle on the left. Tried the right side once or twice and just couldn't understand why you would want to cast then switch hands - it's not like it takes a huge amount of strength to turn a handle, but finesse and control on the rod that's another story. Been on a few charters now that didn't have left hand and not to much of an issue bait fishing but definitely not something i'd "choose" to do when flicking lures around and making a large number of casts constant swapping gets irritating.


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Theres a lot been said in the for/against - right/wrong way of winding yer reel, but as far as I can see It just depends on which way you were brought up.
As GregL said, In pommie land all right handed fishermen fish with the handle on the left, thats the way dads dad taught dad, and thats the way dad taught me  (and you get some queer looks if you fish on the right :shock: )

I have tried fishing on the right (overheads) but it just feels completely wrong to me, though I can see the advantage in having my right hand free to hold my stubbie (warm of course! :lol: :lol: )
And for all you right handers out there... Err... left handers ....Errr....( you know what I mean), most overheads, and all alveys, are available as left hand wind, usually a special order, and the model numbers usually end in 01 or L.

I did find this on wikipedia too......

_Early baitcast reels were often operated by inverting the reel and using back winding to retrieve line. For this reason, the reel crank handle was positioned on the right side of the reel. As a result, the right-hand crank position for bait casting reels has become customary over the years, though models with left-hand retrieve are now gaining in popularity.
_
so early fishermen obviously started withtheir handles on the left


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

You know that left handed people and dominate in the right hemisphere of the brain and right handed people are dominate in the left hemisphere of the brain. That means that Left handed people are in their right mind :lol:

and thats why all you righties are closet lefties :lol:

:shock:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

some of you guys just don't get it... Right handed people are normal... how can left be right ? it just doesn't work. if right is right then left can only be wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Foff


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

The majority of people are right handed which is why the reels mostly come with the reel arm on the left. Technically speaking, if you are right handed, it means you are _supposed_ to hold and cast the rod with your right hand and wind with your left.

If you are left handed, you are _supposed _ to hold and cast the rod with your left hand and wind with your right.

The theory is that your dominant arm is used for the casting and steering of the rod as this requires more co ordination than winding a handle.

I am like many others out there who cast with the right arm, and then in a fluid motion transfer the rod to the left before the lure hits the water to wind with my dominant hand also.

Do what feels comftorable for you, but this is why most reels come assembled with the handle on the left.


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm right handed and in my younger years cast and wound with the right hand, until a move to the high country of Victoria and a new form of fishing forced me to change my ways. When you cast a sinking spinner (Celta,etc) into a shallow alpine stream you just don't have time to swap the rod to your other hand, as the lure tends to get snagged in the streambed a lot of the time - you need to start winding asap. When I got sick of desnagging lures and spooking trout and annoying the crap out of my mate who was teaching me to spin for trout I forced myself to change - I reckon it took me only 2 outings to get used to it and now I can wind equally well with both hands - there's no great art or skill involved in turning a handle. Later I took up fly fishing for trout and no one swaps hands when stream fishing - one hand for line and one hand for rod. If you don't want to change your winding hand you could always do what my mate did when he took up the baitcaster - left hand retrieve baitcasters weren't widely available then so he just learnt to cast with his left hand - he still casts a spinning rod with his right!


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

Simple. It's all part of the Hobie Conspiracy to take over the yak world.

Hobies with Mirage Drives have the rudder control on the left side. Spinning reels are pushed Hobie executives who realise it's easier to steer their yaks and fight fish effectively with left-hand-drive reels. You can still apply pressure to the fish through the rod and steer while the fish runs. 

Works for me, anyway ...

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

mingle said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's funny isn't it?
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with everything you said there Mike.


----------

